# How to clean a Cherry MX switch?



## Crazy9000

Das keyboards guide here:

http://www.daskeyboard.com/blog/?page_id=1458#cleaning
Quote:


> 3. If something has spilled into the keyboard, take a damp cotton cloth or microfiber and wipe the area with it. If needed, use a drop of isopropyl alcohol or diluted liquid soap (1 drop to a gallon of water) to help remove any sticky substances. Do not apply the liquid directly to the keyboard, apply it onto the cloth. The switches in Das Keyboards use gold contacts because the gold prevents the contacts from rusting; however, if there is any liquid in the switch around the contact, it will keep the connection closed (as it is when a key is depressed), until the water evaporates. Always check with the manufacturer of your keyboard because some keyboards (excluding the Das Keyboard) do not do well with alcohol and might be damaged by it. If this is not enough to clean the spill, check out our blog post on cleaning beverage spills. It's very risky to soak your keyboard in isopropyl alcohol, but if nothing else is working, it is probably worth it to save the keyboard.


----------



## willywill

Mix distilled water and alcohol together like 60% alcohol and 40% water then take off key cap and the ones around it and wipe it down with a microfiber cloth, ooo and don't forget to clean the inside of the key cap


----------



## poroboszcz

I've cleaned the key caps and the area around but the problem is with the switch inside. Any way to open it on Filco Majestouch 2? I've looked at some youtube videos, but they don't seem to apply to my keyboard. Can I just pour some alcohol/water inside the switch?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poroboszcz*
> 
> I've cleaned the key caps and the area around but the problem is with the switch inside. Any way to open it on Filco Majestouch 2? I've looked at some youtube videos, but they don't seem to apply to my keyboard. Can I just pour some alcohol/water inside the switch?


Alcohol would be better since it evaporates... just make sure to blow it out.


----------



## willywill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poroboszcz*
> 
> I've cleaned the key caps and the area around but the problem is with the switch inside. Any way to open it on Filco Majestouch 2? I've looked at some youtube videos, but they don't seem to apply to my keyboard. Can I just pour some alcohol/water inside the switch?


i dont't know about but i wouldn't pour nothing inside, these mechanical keyboard are super expensive and yet they are not water resistance, you might have remove the switch it clean it


----------



## Blameless

Yeah, water is bad for mechanical keyboards. Lots of crevices and surfaces to get under, so it takes forever to dry out, even with desiccants and active heat, as I have discovered.

I've taken to holding my keyboard upside down and spraying the switch needing cleaning with a quickly evaporating hydrocarbon based solvent (contact cleaner, the plastic safe kind). Anything in the switch will be taken up by it and will drip out of the switch. The solvents will dry in seconds to minutes.

If I need to, I'll then put a drop of 3-in-1 oil in the switch to re-lubricate it.


----------



## Blindrage606

Use a SMALL amount to lube the switch, after using an alcohol based solvent.


----------



## ripster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poroboszcz*
> 
> I've spilled some Alcohol on my Filco keyboard and since then one of the keys (left ctrl) have became sticky. It doesn't bounce back immediately after being pressed and the problem is with the actual switch rather then the key. Can I spray some WD 40 into the switch? Or any other way to fix it?


No WD 40. See details and recommendations in the spill guide. Detailed lube KEYBOARD SCIENCE in the lube ink:

http://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/wiki/keyboardmaintenanceguides#toc_0

Please read it.

There is ALWAYS time for lube.


----------



## whiteboy23

I cleaned mine by pressing down on the switch and then sticking a few bristles from a tooth brush and scrubbing around like mad. Repeat for all 4 sides. Worked great.


----------

